# 2015 Ankona Copperhead prop etech60



## Megalops

There are two forum members I would hit up: High N Dry Adventures and Paint It Black. I know HND changed out a staggering 13 different props before deciding on his. I thought PIB had a Raker before he sold his. Both guys were above 40. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Megalops said:


> There are two forum members I would hit up: High N Dry Adventures and Paint It Black. I know HND changed out a staggering 13 different props before deciding on his. I thought PIB had a Raker before he sold his. Both guys were above 40. Hope this helps.


I don't know why ankona is just selling these skiffs with a mediocre prop. This skiff should fly with a 60! I hit up high and dry adventures on istagram. I would think 3 blades would be faster and all the boats I see on the flats are running 3 blades.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Hiramsfly said:


> I resently purchased a 2015 Ankona Copperhead with an etech 60. Ankona proped it with a 4 blade rogue 13X17 prop and I'm unhappy with the performance of it. My max speed at WOT is 34.5 at 6000 rpm, but Ankona claims the skiff can run at 37-38mph with that set up. Someone told me I should switch to a raker 13X20 3 blade prop to get 40-42mph.


I've read that the Rogue 13x19 will be middle of the road- 38-39 WOT and maintain good holeshot. I think the 13x17 would be better tuned for heavy loads or applications where holeshot is much more important than top end. I'll be propping the same rig in the coming weeks, so i'll let you know what I find. I'm going to start with a rogue 13x21.


----------



## Megalops

You'll find the right one! I have a Cayenne and am running the 4 blade rogue same pitch which I prefer for the Cayenne because the 3 blader tended to slide on turns. if I recall I could hit 37mph with the 3 blader and your Copperhead will go faster. That Rogue prop is still a pricy prop.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Whiskey Angler said:


> I've read that the Rogue 13x19 will be middle of the road- 38-39 WOT and maintain good holeshot. I think the 13x17 would be better tuned for heavy loads or applications where holeshot is much more important than top end. I'll be propping the same rig in the coming weeks, so i'll let you know what I find. I'm going to start with a rogue 13x21.


Yea, let me know because this is a bit disappointing. The area ankona is at doesn't compare to south florida. There are days in florida bay where you have to run far to find fish and the faster the better. I don't want to make a $500 mistake.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Megalops said:


> You'll find the right one! I have a Cayenne and am running the 4 blade rogue same pitch which I prefer for the Cayenne because the 3 blader tended to slide on turns. if I recall I could hit 37mph with the 3 blader and your Copperhead will go faster. That Rogue prop is still a pricy prop.


How do you like the rigging on your skiff??


----------



## Megalops

The wiring under the console could have been a lot tighter; as in neater. No issues with any electrical shorting or steering in the 3 years I've had her. But I knew going in not to expect a HB or Yellowfin rig job. Not at the Ankona price point. Besides esthetics, no issues so far with rigging but I don't have trim tabs or JP or PP.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Megalops said:


> The wiring under the console could have been a lot tighter; as in neater. No issues with any electrical shorting or steering in the 3 years I've had her. But I knew going in not to expect a HB or Yellowfin rig job. Not at the Ankona price point. Besides esthetics, no issues so far with rigging but I don't have trim tabs or JP or PP.


When I picked up my skiff the steering wheel was loose, my live well leaks from the tubing that goes into the well, my shifter came loose because they didn't use lock nuts, and last time I took out the skiff my navigation lights blew a fuse. Not to mention that there are wires that are crimped in the bilge area. That's a bit scary with water constantly pooling there.


----------



## Shadowcast

I believe that prop comes standard on the E-tec 60 as I have it on my Cayenne, too. I'm seeing mid to upper 30's consistently, at 5700-6000 rpm and am not worried about going much faster than that. But you are...have you called Ankona about the issues you are having?


----------



## Hiramsfly

Shadowcast said:


> I believe that prop comes standard on the E-tec 60 as I have it on my Cayenne, too. I'm seeing mid to upper 30's consistently, at 5700-6000 rpm and am not worried about going much faster than that. But you are...have you called Ankona about the issues you are having?


I spoke to Erin and she said she's gotten 37mph at 6000rpm trime up bUT dont. One guy told me he was getting 42mph at 5800 RPMS at WOT with a 20 pitch raker 3 blade. That skiff should be able to do 40mph, but mine is a cow.


----------



## paint it black

Are you the same guy I've been talking to about props for a Copperhead on Instagram? 
Change your prop. Ankona fishes and run's skiffs differently than those of us down here fishing the park. 20 pitch Raker is what ran the best on mine, I tried several different props.

I tried out these following props:
Viper 17 pitch
Viper 19 pitch
Raker 18 pitch 
Raker 20 Pitch

My skiff ran 39-42 MPH, 39 on the warmer months, 42 in the colder months; but usually always at 40MPH even. 
My buddy is running the same 4 blade Ankona recommended, and it's alright, get's about 36MPH. He's happy with it's performance as it is, but when I run his skiff, I feel there's a lack of power since I was used to mine. It also depends on how you have your skiff rigged out. My skiff was rigged very light with minimal gadgets on board to weigh me down. I had a GPS, and a backrest and yeti. I never had any issues with the skiff, and regret selling it just about everyday. I do enjoy the Cayenne and Shadowcast 17, but the Cayenne with the F70 isn't as quick as the Copperhead and once you're used to going fast, it feels like you're crawling around 30-35MPH.

I contemplate getting another Copperhead all the time, or just wait for the next skiff Mel has up his sleeve, I was at the shop recently and it looks to be impressive.


----------



## Erin Walker

Hiramsfly said:


> I don't know why ankona is just selling these skiffs with a mediocre prop. This skiff should fly with a 60! I hit up high and dry adventures on istagram. I would think 3 blades would be faster and all the boats I see on the flats are running 3 blades.


Well we have tested the Copperhead with our own personal demo with the E-tec 60 HP, with 2 people and gear for the day & cooler we are at 37 mph, sure I could push it faster if I wanted to, but that's not my comfort level in a low freeboard skiff. And its also not the design aspect of the Copperhead to be a speed demon skiff. Everyone has their own idea of what the boat should do and what their expectations are. I equip the Copperhead with the Rogue 13 7/8 x 17 pitch, because it is the best well - rounded prop that compliments the hull. Sure 3 blade props tend to have more top end speed, with the 4 blade you have more hole shot and control. Sorry no perfect prop to please everyone.


----------



## Hiramsfly

paint it black said:


> Are you the same guy I've been talking to about props for a Copperhead on Instagram?
> Change your prop. Ankona fishes and run's skiffs differently than those of us down here fishing the park. 20 pitch Raker is what ran the best on mine, I tried several different props.
> 
> I tried out these following props:
> Viper 17 pitch
> Viper 19 pitch
> Raker 18 pitch
> Raker 20 Pitch
> 
> My skiff ran 39-42 MPH, 39 on the warmer months, 42 in the colder months; but usually always at 40MPH even.
> My buddy is running the same 4 blade Ankona recommended, and it's alright, get's about 36MPH. He's happy with it's performance as it is, but when I run his skiff, I feel there's a lack of power since I was used to mine. It also depends on how you have your skiff rigged out. My skiff was rigged very light with minimal gadgets on board to weigh me down. I had a GPS, and a backrest and yeti. I never had any issues with the skiff, and regret selling it just about everyday. I do enjoy the Cayenne and Shadowcast 17, but the Cayenne with the F70 isn't as quick as the Copperhead and once you're used to going fast, it feels like you're crawling around 30-35MPH.
> 
> I contemplate getting another Copperhead all the time, or just wait for the next skiff Mel has up his sleeve, I was at the shop recently and it looks to be impressive.


Yea dude, my skiff is rigged light as well. The only thing I added was a livewell and a trolling motor mount, but I only put on the trolling motor for bass fishing, and I never use the live well. I'm going to listen and take the $500 plunge with the 13x20 raker.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Erin Walker said:


> Well we have tested the Copperhead with our own personal demo with the E-tec 60 HP, with 2 people and gear for the day & cooler we are at 37 mph, sure I could push it faster if I wanted to, but that's not my comfort level in a low freeboard skiff. And its also not the design aspect of the Copperhead to be a speed demon skiff. Everyone has their own idea of what the boat should do and what their expectations are. I equip the Copperhead with the Rogue 13 7/8 x 17 pitch, because it is the best well - rounded prop that compliments the hull. Sure 3 blade props tend to have more top end speed, with the 4 blade you have more hole shot and control. Sorry no perfect prop to please everyone.


That's understandable that's why they have so many props out there. I'm just trying to find the right prop for my needs. I'm with paint it black on what I would like out of my skiff, so im going to order the raker 20. After running a bass boat everything feels slow. When it's flat in the backcountry it's nice to be able to go fast.


----------



## Megalops

I thought SoFL had a bazillion BRP dealers down there? Can't u just find one willing to do some prop exchanges?


----------



## Hiramsfly

Megalops said:


> I thought SoFL had a bazillion BRP dealers down there? Can't u just find one willing to do some prop exchanges?


I contacted 2 of them, but none of them have the prop I want to test.


----------



## paint it black

Dusky should be able to take care of you. They have treated me well on two Etec purchases, and gave me a prop program for a month. That's how I managed to test all those props on my 60 when I had the Copperhead. It was a promotion they were running at the time.


----------



## Hiramsfly

paint it black said:


> Dusky should be able to take care of you. They have treated me well on two Etec purchases, and gave me a prop program for a month. That's how I managed to test all those props on my 60 when I had the Copperhead. It was a promotion they were running at the time.


The guy overthere told me that the prop was $565 and I would have to pay for it in full before he could special order it. Sea power has a raker 18, but not at 20.


----------



## paint it black

Hiramsfly said:


> The guy overthere told me that the prop was $565 and I would have to pay for it in full before he could special order it. Sea power has a raker 18, but not at 20.


Try talking to Kathy at Dusky, tell her the prop you're looking for. See if she can do a better price than that.


----------



## Hiramsfly

paint it black said:


> Try talking to Kathy at Dusky, tell her the prop you're looking for. See if she can do a better price than that.


Thank you for the help. I'm going to give her a call on Monday. I was shocked with the copperhead last weekend when I crossed whitewater bay in a storm at 30mph with a chop. Its a sick little boat for the park.


----------



## paint it black

Hiramsfly said:


> Thank you for the help. I'm going to give her a call on Monday. I was shocked with the copperhead last weekend when I crossed whitewater bay in a storm at 30mph with a chop. Its a sick little boat for the park.


Yeah, you can still find some really old videos of mine on my old youtube channel crossing WWB on the two Copperhead's. 


Have you gotten a price quote for the prop from Ankona?


----------



## Hiramsfly

paint it black said:


> Yeah, you can still find some really old videos of mine on my old youtube channel crossing WWB on the two Copperhead's.
> 
> 
> Have you gotten a price quote for the prop from Ankona?


No I didn't ask Erin. I didn't know that they would sell you a prop. I thought I had to go to a service dealer.


----------



## fishingdave

I don't think I would want to do 40 in the copperhead and it looks like it was designed for a 30 hp or when 2 strokes were still available. I get 33.5 MPH [email protected] on my Copperhead and it is running the same prop, Rogue 13x17 but I am running a etec50hp. Boat has full fuel and full bait tank, me 165 and all my gear, I pilot and battery. I do have to trim the motor up alot. Would love to see a Copperhead run without the built in trim tabs. The boat runs great.

Remember Etec has a different drive ratio in 2015 then in the past years which may change things from what others have on their boats with older Etecs.

Anyone use or buy Etec diagnostic cable and software to see engine hours, engine operating parameters.


----------



## paint it black

fishingdave said:


> I don't think I would want to do 40 in the copperhead and it looks like it was designed for a 30 hp or when 2 strokes were still available. I get 33.5 MPH [email protected] on my Copperhead and it is running the same prop, Rogue 13x17 but I am running a etec50hp. Boat has full fuel and full bait tank, me 165 and all my gear, I pilot and battery. I do have to trim the motor up alot. Would love to see a Copperhead run without the built in trim tabs. The boat runs great.
> 
> Remember Etec has a different drive ratio in 2015 then in the past years which may change things from what others have on their boats with older Etecs.
> 
> Anyone use or buy Etec diagnostic cable and software to see engine hours, engine operating parameters.


My Copperhead ran great at 40MPH, the skiff was not designed for a 30HP, the gen 1 was designed for a 30HP, definitely not the Gen2. There are guys running Yamaha f70's on them. I personally think the 60 Etec is a perfect fit for it.


----------



## fishingdave

paint it black said:


> My Copperhead ran great at 40MPH, the skiff was not designed for a 30HP, the gen 1 was designed for a 30HP, definitely not the Gen2. There are guys running Yamaha f70's on them. I personally think the 60 Etec is a perfect fit for it.


Yes, yours did run great, I seen your videos, and like the new ones too. My perfect boat would be a Copperhead at 18 foot, 5 inches wider at the waterline but keeping around the same top deck width. Soften the chines at the front and put a slight curve at the stern to keep hull slap down. Then I would get a 60hp.


----------



## Hiramsfly

fishingdave said:


> Yes, yours did run great, I seen your videos, and like the new ones too. My perfect boat would be a Copperhead at 18 foot, 5 inches wider at the waterline but keeping around the same top deck width. Soften the chines at the front and put a slight curve at the stern to keep hull slap down. Then I would get a 60hp.


My perfect boat would be a hellsbay whipray or professional. That's a sick skiff if you can spend the 50k on it. They corner nice and they float in nothing. The whipray comes with a 22 gallon gas tank and the livewell is in the center of the boat so it doesn't list.


----------



## fishingdave

Hiramsfly said:


> My perfect boat would be a hellsbay whipray or professional. That's a sick skiff if you can spend the 50k on it. They corner nice and they float in nothing. The whipray comes with a 22 gallon gas tank and the livewell is in the center of the boat so it doesn't list.


That's my point. Ankona needs a boat that will be on par with a hells bay or maverick in terms of size but without the big price tag. And I agree with the livewell as I use mine every weekend. Add this to my perfect 18 foot Copperhead list, 25 gallon oval livewell in the center and no toe rail.


----------



## paint it black

fishingdave said:


> That's my point. Ankona needs a boat that will be on par with a hells bay or maverick in terms of size but without the big price tag. And I agree with the livewell as I use mine every weekend. Add this to my perfect 18 foot Copperhead list, 25 gallon oval livewell in the center and no toe rail.


I don't know if you've spoken to Mel lately, but pretty much what you guys are looking for is coming.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Hiramsfly said:


> I resently purchased a 2015 Ankona Copperhead with an etech 60. Ankona proped it with a 4 blade rogue 13X17 prop and I'm unhappy with the performance of it. My max speed at WOT is 34.5 at 6000 rpm, but Ankona claims the skiff can run at 37-38mph with that set up. Someone told me I should switch to a raker 13X20 3 blade prop to get 40-42mph.


FYI... I finally ran my 2015 Copperhead with a 2015 ETEC 60 (same as yours), and have some numbers for the rig running the Rogue 4-Blade 21 Pitch prop. I hit 40.5 @5950 rpm on my first speed run without any fine tuning of the jack plate height. Jack plate was all the way down and I had the trim worked up pretty high at top speed. Water conditions were slight chop & water temp. 70 degrees. My rig is not really set-up light...I have two group 27 deep cycles at the stern of the boat, and a casting platform and trolling motor on the bow. If I remove the casting platform and trolling motor, I'm betting I'd gain 1 mph. When you read the prop reports for some of the older copperhead/etec 60's, those etec 60's were the old gear ratio of 2.66:1, and our lower unit ratio is 2.9:1...that make a big difference, and means the new gears need to turn more pitch to reach higher speeds.

Anyways, if you haven't found your speed prop yet, the Rogue 21p is 'getting it' on my rig and still maintains some decent holeshot and handling. You can buy them new online for $375-$400.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Whiskey Angler said:


> FYI... I finally ran my 2015 Copperhead with a 2015 ETEC 60 (same as yours), and have some numbers for the rig running the Rogue 4-Blade 21 Pitch prop. I hit 40.5 @5950 rpm on my first speed run without any fine tuning of the jack plate height. Jack plate was all the way down and I had the trim worked up pretty high at top speed. Water conditions were slight chop & water temp. 70 degrees. My rig is not really set-up light...I have two group 27 deep cycles at the stern of the boat, and a casting platform and trolling motor on the bow. If I remove the casting platform and trolling motor, I'm betting I'd gain 1 mph. When you read the prop reports for some of the older copperhead/etec 60's, those etec 60's were the old gear ratio of 2.66:1, and our lower unit ratio is 2.9:1...that make a big difference, and means the new gears need to turn more pitch to reach higher speeds.
> 
> Anyways, if you haven't found your speed prop yet, the Rogue 21p is 'getting it' on my rig and still maintains some decent holeshot and handling. You can buy them new online for $375-$400.


Nice numbers! Ankona proped mine with an 17 pitch I believe. It's so under proped! I cant even hit WOT because it puts me at 6200rpms. At 5950rpms your definitely on the sweet spot. Trim tabs all the way down at take off gets you a good hole shot anyway. Maximum speed in the glades is the number one priority specialy at this time of the year.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Hiramsfly said:


> Nice numbers! Ankona proped mine with an 17 pitch I believe. It's so under proped! I cant even hit WOT because it puts me at 6200rpms. At 5950rpms your definitely on the sweet spot. Trim tabs all the way down at take off gets you a good hole shot anyway. Maximum speed in the glades is the number one priority specialy at this time of the year.


My CH came with a 17P as well. I sold it on 2coolfishing.com, and bought the 21P rogue from boat propeller warehouse.


----------



## Hiramsfly

Whiskey Angler said:


> My CH came with a 17P as well. I sold it on 2coolfishing.com, and bought the 21P rogue from boat propeller warehouse.


That's a good idea! I'm going to try and sell mine too. I'm trying not to spend too much on this boat because I might sell it in a little while.


----------

